# Texture pop in/draw distance problem



## gnb (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm having this problem since an year or so (everything was normal before, so it is not the games, not the control panel settings and not the drivers newer/older). 

I saw a topic here about the same problem (it was from 2008, and it was with radeon 4870 x2)
where 2 people were having it, and there was no solution replied.

I have seen many thread with this problem on the web, but again with no solution found.

So, I am with Windows 7 32-bit, Geforce 8800GT. The problem consists in poor draw distance and a texture "change" in 95% of the games. It is not only for objects on the background, but in closer object, where the texture "changes" (or pops in, dunno how to describe it) when i make a step forward, and changes again when i go back

Example with COD MW2 http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/3226/asd3.gif  (notice the change of the car's texture. This happens with sandbags, NPCs, etc.. (This is .gif so please wait a while or refresh unless it starts moving.

Example with SWTFU http://vbox7.com/play:d5fe0b6f (1 sec only, but you can see the change when i move forward.

Example with Dragon Age http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/28/asdyz.gif  (the texture of the white ox is "changing"

The is an example of a guy playing Oblivion with the same problem as mine (especially the trees "changing" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax4P06hyGnY

The interesting thing is that for me Oblivion is one of the few games that *are not* bugged.

Other games that are normal are RTS games, even ANNO where i can zoom in and out, and i don't notice any bugs, and OpenGL games (Doom3, Quake 4).

I think it has something to do with Windows 7, some strange incompability with my card, or maybe because I have installed 4 GB RAM, but using 32 bit windows.

Recently i bought a new computer for mine cousin with a 9800GT, installed Win7, installed COD2 and saw the same problem 

The one thing i haven't done is going back to XP, installing 64 bit OS (which some of the ppl with the problem have done, but without a result.

It is a long post, but this problem is annoying, and I would be thankful if you manage to help me.

Thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2010)

the problem is the games themselves. there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## gnb (Jun 30, 2010)

It is not in the games, i have played the games before and there wasn't such thing. 
Even when i played COD 2 with Geforce 4 and 7600gs it was normal, and now it's not

Half life 2 ep2 has also very onnoying trees, grass and rocks popping, and it also was normal before


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 30, 2010)

yah its a draw distance thing

i dont know that you can change that... i notice it in crysis like mad.

You used to play these games before and they were fine?   hmmmm...

I see what you're saying about COD 2 and mine def dosn't do that. Maybe try different drivers?


----------



## gnb (Jun 30, 2010)

Crysis hasn't the furthest draw distance by default. I have tried with many drivers, eventhe first Win7 drivers (185.21 i think)


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 30, 2010)

tried turning off all texture optimizations in the control panel?  Set to high quality?


----------



## gnb (Jun 30, 2010)

Yep i have tried


----------



## ctrain (Jul 5, 2010)

this is almost undoubtedly the games themselves, just model level of detail at work trying to save you performance.

it'll swap to a higher quality model when it figures you're close enough to actually notice the detail. this isn't your system doing something terrible, it's just an incredibly common optimization at work.


----------



## gnb (Jul 5, 2010)

But i have played the same games *before* and this *wasn't happening*, that is what is worrying me.


----------



## ctrain (Jul 6, 2010)

can you mimic the effect by going into iron sights in COD?

if you position yourself right, you should be able to get it to change just by sighting.


----------



## gnb (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't have COD installed atm, but as i remember i could get the effect by using iron sights.

P.S- Just tried in Crysis (vehicle's wheel are bugged like COD's sandbags etc..) and i got the "change" by sighting. I will try to post gifs later

The gif (it is a little slow)  http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/4317/bugz.gif
Here is the tyres'(the rims especially) texture change while sighting


----------



## gerardfraser (Jul 6, 2010)

gnb said:


> I don't have COD installed atm, but as i remember i could get the effect by using iron sights.
> 
> P.S- Just tried in Crysis (vehicle's wheel are bugged like COD's sandbags etc..) and i got the "change" by sighting. I will try to post gifs later
> 
> ...



Its all in the LOD for the games.The screenshot you showed for Crysis,heres how to change it.I could of went back father and it would still be the same,but you would not see the wheels lol.

Add this line to an autoexe.cfg file.
*e_lods=0*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here are some other commands, if ya want I can tell you what each one does.
e_lod_ratio=6
e_lod_min=0
e_lods=1
e_view_dist_ratio = 100
e_view_dist_ratio_detail=100
e_view_dist_ratio_vegetation=100 This one here can get rid of popups.
e_view_dist_custom_ratio=200
e_vegetation_sprites_distance_custom_ratio_min=1
e_vegetation_sprites_distance_ratio=1.5
e_detail_materials_view_dist_xy=4096
e_detail_materials_view_dist_z=256


----------



## gnb (Jul 6, 2010)

I know about editing the cvars in Crysis, but this is bot only in Crysis, and this "wheel change" wasn't happening the first time I played Crysis. I was just giving an example what is happening in almost all games

I created an autoexe.cfg file in the Config folder of Crysis, added the command but nothing happened. 

I just renamed it to autoexe*c*.cfg and the tyre isn't "changing", but the npcs are still bugged
Can i do the same file for all the other games?


----------



## ctrain (Jul 6, 2010)

gnb said:


> I don't have COD installed atm, but as i remember i could get the effect by using iron sights.
> 
> P.S- Just tried in Crysis (vehicle's wheel are bugged like COD's sandbags etc..) and i got the "change" by sighting. I will try to post gifs later
> 
> ...



this is an expected change.

it's not a bug, it's normal behavior. that's why i asked you to confirm that it happens.


----------



## gnb (Jul 6, 2010)

But this means that i have a general problem with the LOD settings and i have to manually adjust them for each game. I tried with Rivatuner but it makes no change.

And I know that this is not normal behavior . I know how things were before this started to happen.


----------



## daehxxiD (Jul 6, 2010)

gnb said:


> But this means that i have a general problem with the LOD settings and i have to manually adjust them for each game. I tried with Rivatuner but it makes no change.
> 
> And I know that this is not normal behavior . I know how things were before this started to happen.



No, it most likely just means that you didn't notice it the first time you played through it and now that you noticed it for 1 game you start noticing it in all the other games. I'm almost 100% positive this is just normal Level of Detail; it's the Game-engine doing this, not some fault in your hardware.


----------



## gnb (Jul 7, 2010)

The texture change of the sandbags in COD 2,4,6 is so obvious that it is just impossible i didn't noticed it before. I am 100% sure that wasn't happening. I know what normal LOD and draw distance is and that this is not normal. 

For example look at the Oblivion video in my first post. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax4P06hyGnY

This guy has bugged LOD (more obvious when you look at the trees). If you that this is normal behaviour, i can say that i also played it some days ago, and it _wasn't_ like that. 

It was one of the few games that are absolutely normal (which is strange). Also i have found different topics on the web with ppl that have the same problem (there also was example with COD and the problem was like mine).

So the next time I manage to reinstall Windows, I will put back XP and see if that changes something (there is chance it wouldn't, because there were people trying this with no help), because I first noticed this soon after i put Win7 for the first time.

I posted this because i wanted to see it anyone here has the same problem (like an older thread about a guy with the same problem, there was another with the same thing happening).

Anyway, thanks to all who responded.


----------



## XibaD (Jul 13, 2010)

gnb said:


> The texture change of the sandbags in COD 2,4,6 is so obvious that it is just impossible i didn't noticed it before. I am 100% sure that wasn't happening. I know what normal LOD and draw distance is and that this is not normal.
> 
> For example look at the Oblivion video in my first post. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax4P06hyGnY
> 
> ...



I'm facing the exact same problem recently in everygame. I have an ASUS 4870 1Gb and there's popping in BC2, STALKER's, Crysis, a little in CoH ... the Ungine Heaven tests... And It's driving me crazy. Maybe has to do something with DirectX10/11?


----------



## gnb (Jul 15, 2010)

I haven't found a solution yet, but your same problem(and some others i have noticed) shows it is not the games but something else.

When did you noticed the problem? Did you do something specific before you saw this? I saw it after i upgraded to windows 7


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2010)

the fact that you're all seeing it in DirectX 9, 10, and 11 (unigine heaven) programs, on ATI and nvidia hardware in a ton of game engines... really just makes me think you're all seeing things.


----------



## gnb (Jul 15, 2010)

I know how it sounds, but i know what I'm seeing and i know that it is not normal. There was a guy here with the same problem (actually there are two of them). http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=75565 

but he hasn't posted a solution, maybe he hasn't found one. There are also 2-3 threads in the nvidia forum (again with no solution, and again more than one man complaining.)


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2010)

gnb said:


> I know how it sounds, but i know what I'm seeing and i know that it is not normal. There was a guy here with the same problem (actually there are two of them). http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=75565
> 
> but he hasn't posted a solution, maybe he hasn't found one. There are also 2-3 threads in the nvidia forum (again with no solution, and again more than one man complaining.)



when tracking down this kind of problem, you must ALWAYS look for things in common.

So far we have ruled out: game engine (according to you), DX level, ATI/nvidia, drivers, OS - what the hell is left?

For all i know, its something as simple as you playing on a smaller, lower resolution screen previously, so the game engine didnt drop as many items out as a performance enhancement.


----------



## gnb (Jul 15, 2010)

It is not the resolution- I've tested COD2 on the lowest res with the lowest graphics settings and it was the same.


----------



## XibaD (Jul 15, 2010)

Sure I notice too. I notice it when I move around and face some objects (grass, boxes, even highly textured zones). When I walk near this objects or textures they suddenly appear in front of me, a drastic transition between not beeing seen and beeing seen (objects) or low quality LOD and high quality detailed textures. I don't know how to explain better. In some games it's a noticeable effect (BC2, STALKER, Crysis, GTA IV...) and in others the effect is barely noticeable (CoH, Ungine tests, Futuremark tests, Borderlands, CoD...).

As *gnb* said, it's not the resolution. I have already tested this and lowering the res doesn't help. At firs I thought that was something with the memory frecuency, but I tried to lower it from its defaults and that doesn't help neither.

I also thought that was Windows 7, but I reinstalled Windows XP x64 and it was happening to in native DX9 mode.

I don't know how tho think.


----------



## ctrain (Jul 16, 2010)

If you can move back and forth and make the transition happen yourself, then it is the game, plain and simple. There is nothing else to it.


You're just seeing model LOD. The graphics API doesn't do this, your hardware doesn't do this. It's up to the game engine to handle... which also makes it easy to take pictures of since in COD4 it's just a console command. You won't find a solution outside of turning detail settings up in game.

http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/1900/iw3mp2010071520511521.jpg
http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4596/iw3mp2010071520512137.jpg
http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/508/iw3mp2010071520512560.jpg
http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/8929/iw3mp2010071520513214.jpg


----------



## gnb (Jul 16, 2010)

ctrain said:


> If you can move back and forth and make the transition happen yourself, then it is the game, plain and simple. There is nothing else to it.
> 
> 
> You're just seeing model LOD. The graphics API doesn't do this, your hardware doesn't do this. It's up to the game engine to handle... which also makes it easy to take pictures of since in COD4 it's just a console command. You won't find a solution outside of turning detail settings up in game.
> ...



And if it is possible can you say what games you have installed (or can install) so we can test in the same environment (same game, same location) without using console commands. For example the first level in COD MW2
 Thanks in advance 


If you switch quickly between the 2nd and the 4th screenshots you can see what is happening when i move backward and forward.

Can you do the same (move backward/forward) and make a gif (or 2 screens) to show that this is happening to you? (Although if you say it is the game engine, why I haven't noticed it before? And why the Oblivion video is so "bugged", while on my pc i run it without those bugs shown above? This guy is having low lod, while i don't)


@XibaD- Were you always using more that  2GB ram, or you put more recently


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2010)

gnb said:


> And why the Oblivion video is so "bugged", while on my pc i run it without those bugs shown above? This guy is having low lod, while i don't)



oblivion have in game settings that control the view distance, he could simply have different settings set to you. some are in the launcher, some are in game. We also dont know if that guy tweaked his video card driver settings for extra performance.


----------



## SuperSonic X 316 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah, sounds like something that could be affected by Rivatuner or ATI Tray Tools advanced options but I don't mess with those settings so I don't know. One thing I've seen is ATT increased LODs or so but that would just make the textures clearer and not the models correct?


----------



## gnb (Jul 16, 2010)

The guy in Oblivion has everything maxed out. I have tried with Rivatuner, but it only made difference when increasing LOD( which makes things worse, when reducing it i saw no difference)

Anyway, this is the COD MW2 gif i made http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/6186/asddeee.gif
This is the beginning of the game. 

Can someone make the same gif, with the same truck, and if this is happening to others, then it is the game itself.

Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2010)

gnb said:


> The guy in Oblivion has everything maxed out. I have tried with Rivatuner, but it only made difference when increasing LOD( which makes things worse, when reducing it i saw no difference)



how do you know? because he said so? because he showed screenshots of the launcher + in game options?

is maxed out with HDR or with AA (you cant have both in oblivion)?


----------



## ctrain (Jul 16, 2010)

gnb said:


> And if it is possible can you say what games you have installed (or can install) so we can test in the same environment (same game, same location) without using console commands. For example the first level in COD MW2
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> ...




Yes I can mimic the same thing moving back and forth, I'm at the absolute edge of where the transition takes place in those pics. If I moved up a smidgen it would go into greater detail. IT'S NORMAL ACTIVITY FOR ALL GAMES

Here's MW2
http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/6048/iw4sp2010071612133993.jpg
http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/5066/iw4sp2010071612134125.jpg
http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/1346/iw4sp2010071612135547.jpg
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/9027/iw4sp2010071612140218.jpg

Driver LOD settings refer to textures, it has nothing to do with geometry. LOD bias controls the mip-mapping.



You didn't notice it because !! YOU DIDN'T NOTICE IT !!
There is no solution outside of adjusting settings or ignoring it. There is no problem.


----------



## gnb (Jul 16, 2010)

The last two screens definatelly prove your point. Although i'm still think   it wasn't like that before, i have to agree with you, especially with this proof.

Is there any way to control the LOD settings (except Rivatuner- it is not working, maybe becouse it doesn't work with newer drivers.)


----------



## ctrain (Jul 16, 2010)

No, your only options are changing it ingame.

Any LOD settings in your drivers are referring to textures. Lower (negatives) will make your textures sharper at the cost of possibly making them "shimmer" or sparkle in motion by moving the mip-maps away. Higher will use the downsized versions and you'll get blurry textures.


----------



## char[] rager (Jul 16, 2010)

+1 to everyone who said it is level of detail change. That is exactly what it is.

If a character in a game is far away from an object, that object does not necessarily have to be fully detailed. You can not really see it anyways. I believe it is designed as a way to increase frame rates. As you move closer towards it, the detail will become better, because you are looking right at it and the object should look better.


----------



## gnb (Jul 16, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> +1 to everyone who said it is level of detail change. That is exactly what it is.
> 
> If a character in a game is far away from an object, that object does not necessarily have to be fully detailed. You can not really see it anyways. I believe it is designed as a way to increase frame rates. As you move closer towards it, the detail will become better, because you are looking right at it and the object should look better.



OK, i agree with both of you, but you can't convince me, that the thing happening in the Oblivion video is normal (i know because i have played it recently and was absolutely normal) and here the tree change is obvious and i dont think is normal. The same tree "appear" happens to me in HL2 episode 2. (The cannopy appearing before the stalk and something like that.)

I know you are getting sick of me but


----------



## char[] rager (Jul 16, 2010)

Did you run the Unigine Heaven 1.0 Demo. One of the scenes had it where, as it zoomed in, the grass slowly started to appear.

It is level of detail thing designed to only have to process things that are near the camera's view.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2010)

gnb said:


> OK, i agree with both of you, but you can't convince me, that the thing happening in the Oblivion video is normal (i know because i have played it recently and was absolutely normal) and here the tree change is obvious and i dont think is normal. The same tree "appear" happens to me in HL2 episode 2. (The cannopy appearing before the stalk and something like that.)
> 
> I know you are getting sick of me but



its definitely normal in oblivion. if you open and close the graphics options in the launcher, it resets the in game options (which is where the distance sliders are). I've been playing oblivion the last couple of days and its a night and day difference between default settings, and maxing them out manually.


----------



## XibaD (Jul 18, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> Did you run the Unigine Heaven 1.0 Demo. One of the scenes had it where, as it zoomed in, the grass slowly started to appear.
> 
> It is level of detail thing designed to only have to process things that are near the camera's view.



Yes! That is happening to me. In some scene near the end also a tree lod is noticeable. I seen in youtube that  every other people is having this issue but as I also observed it in other games too, I thought that maybe could be a hardware/drivers issue.

I'm not at home now, but I'll try to add some videos in the future. But the game in which is most detectable is Bad Company 2, but STALKER series also present that bug and Crysis series too.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2010)

XibaD said:


> Yes! That is happening to me. In some scene near the end also a tree lod is noticeable. I seen in youtube that  every other people is having this issue but as I also observed it in other games too, I thought that maybe could be a hardware/drivers issue.
> 
> I'm not at home now, but I'll try to add some videos in the future. But the game in which is most detectable is Bad Company 2, but STALKER series also present that bug and Crysis series too.



calling it a bug, implies its not intentional... its a deliberate thing that is done in games to help boost performance.


----------



## scope54 (Jul 18, 2010)

I remember back when i was playing COD4 ATI released a driver that increased performance for it. What I also remember was seeing the major pop in with the trees and grass. Like it was noticeable from the previous driver. I went back today and I think its the 8.6 driver that did it. So if you have an older ATI card (HD3 series) try out the 8.5 driver. I already tried getting the driver to work on my 5850 but it wouldn't install and I dont have my 3870 anymore. 

I could be horribly wrong but if your REALLY bored, have Vista intalled, and have an older card...DO EET!


----------



## gnb (Jul 19, 2010)

Just read about a guy that changed his 8800gt with a 5870 and started noticing the same thing i was talking about. He was complitely sure it wasn't happening with the 8800gt.
I agree that there is LOD thing and a draw distance to improve performance, but the thing that's happening it's not what it should be


----------



## XibaD (Jul 19, 2010)

gnb said:


> Just read about a guy that changed his 8800gt with a 5870 and started noticing the same thing i was talking about. He was complitely sure it wasn't happening with the 8800gt.
> I agree that there is LOD thing and a draw distance to improve performance, but the thing that's happening it's not what it should be



Yeah, I also tested BC2 with a 9800GT last week, and I didn't notice any popups like with the 4870 in my rig.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 19, 2010)

def sounds like cheating drivers.


----------



## gnb (Jul 19, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> def sounds like cheating drivers.



I have tried with different drivers, using driver sweeper to delete the old ones and there was no change....


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 19, 2010)

gnb said:


> I have tried with different drivers, using driver sweeper to delete the old ones and there was no change....



I notice that you are playing at 1280x1024.  Is there a way you can test the higher resolutions?

The one thing in common i see is that everyone is seeing this at 1280x1024 and below... and everyone at 1680x1050 and above doesnt know what the hell the other people are talking about.

Its possible that game engines assume that low resolutions cannot see very far anyways, so they use lower LOD's in areas that would otherwise be visible at higher resolutions.

Ive definitely seen texture popping before, especially in Crysis, where plants seem to pop up 30 feet in front of you.  But the COD MW i play every day and see nothing like that at all.

Im going to go home and try dropping my resolution to try and re-create the gif that you made to test the theory.


----------



## gnb (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't test at higher res, but i have always played on 1280x1024, even when this wasn't happening
I had a monitor with higher res for a while, and as i can remember it was the same



phanbuey said:


> Im going to go home and try dropping my resolution to try and re-create the gif that you made to test the theory.



Thanks alot. It also happens with the NPC models. Try moving forward/backwards to see if you notice it


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 19, 2010)

gnb said:


> I can't test at higher res, but i have always played on 1280x1024, even when this wasn't happening
> I had a monitor with higher res for a while, and as i can remember it was the same



does the texture pop, and then pop back into low rez as you move away from it?  or does it pop and then stay?

Edit: you said back and forth in the above post so that means it goes back and forth... not a disk streaming problem then.

Ill try it out tonight and see... what level is that in COD MW? so i can find the same spot


----------



## gnb (Jul 19, 2010)

It pops up, and then goes away/low res when i step back
http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/6186/asddeee.gif This is the first level in MW2. I can also install MW if you can't test with MW2
You can also see for NPCs, sandbags and especially trees

What would happen if i had a disk streaming problem. Is it has something to do with texture behavior?


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 19, 2010)

gnb said:


> It pops up, and then goes away/low res when i step back
> http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/6186/asddeee.gif This is the first level in MW2
> You can also see for NPCs, sandbags and especially trees



Ok ill give it a run when I get home to see if the GTX260 pops like that too.


----------



## gnb (Jul 19, 2010)

I will try to post examples with trees later (it is more obvious there)


----------



## XibaD (Jul 19, 2010)

If you require the info, I always play in 1440x900 resolution, but I tried to lower it before and seems that there is no change I can observe, poping is seen the same way.


----------



## gnb (Jul 20, 2010)

@ phanbuey,  http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/9379/88865889.gif The first mission  (training) from COD4 MW
Notice the tree where the crosshair is, and the pole on the right


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2010)

gnb said:


> @ phanbuey,  http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/9379/88865889.gif The first mission  (training) from COD4 MW
> Notice the tree where the crosshair is, and the pole on the right



that looks completely normal to me.


----------



## XibaD (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, that seems normal yes... What I experiment is a lot more aggresive. I'll upload videos next week.


----------



## gnb (Jul 20, 2010)

That was a bad example actually..


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 20, 2010)

gnb said:


> @ phanbuey,  http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/9379/88865889.gif The first mission  (training) from COD4 MW
> Notice the tree where the crosshair is, and the pole on the right



OK! so yeah... I have the EXACT same problem with that game.  Literally now that i look at it, everything pops in COD.  I just never noticed that before...

Even the one with the truck.


----------



## XibaD (Jul 20, 2010)

gnb said:


> That was a bad example actually..



Try what happens in Crysis or in BC2 for example. Also check some STALKER game in DX10 if you can.

That's the most aggresive pop up that I could observe.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 20, 2010)

gnb said:


> Just read about a guy that changed his 8800gt with a 5870 and started noticing the same thing i was talking about. He was complitely sure it wasn't happening with the 8800gt.
> I agree that there is LOD thing and a draw distance to improve performance, but the thing that's happening it's not what it should be



sigh in all the examples give it's slower card looked normal faster card did not.
did it not occur to you that turning up the graphics level with a faster card is why you're noticing this?

since this is a performance saving feature if the graphics level are already medium or low with an older card, you won't see it as much, swithc to a faster card and turn up the details and there will be a difference. Simple fix is to return to the graphics menu and increase the lod/view distance. 

tbh I've seen this in every rig I've had for years. it's the view distance setting in the game, longer distance means less of this. Shorter distance and you notice it.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 20, 2010)

i have mainly noticed this in 2 games One is GTA4 but seemed to do it more when the video ram was clocked higher.

The other is OFP\ARMA\ARMA2 which is were it's most annoying even more so if your a sniper.

Both games do it regardless how fast the memory is clocked on the v card how ever i did find it strange that it did it more with GTA4 unless it was a one of those things and started to do it.

And the video card and system is 100% stable to.


----------



## XibaD (Jul 20, 2010)

AsRock said:


> i have mainly noticed this in 2 games One is GTA4 but seemed to do it more when the video ram was clocked higher.
> 
> The other is OFP\ARMA\ARMA2 which is were it's most annoying even more so if your a sniper.
> 
> ...



Yes, I thought the same about memory frecuency clocks... but now I'm not so sure. I thought that was memory heat problem (in stock frecuency) is about 70-75ºC with 32-35 system temperature...

But I have to confirm with others with similar VGA (Asus 4870 1Gb)


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 20, 2010)

iam a owner of 2 8800gt and a 9600gt and i never experienced those issues with the same games


----------



## safartrum (Aug 1, 2010)

hi guys!
Have the same weird bug in my 9800gt 1gb in games like gta sa, gta4, COD4, COD6, Farcry2, Painkiller, etc., generically in most applications working with textures. It seems I digged out all the internet finding the problems like this, but there's no solution yet to fix that. This last as long as I've bought my videocard in december 2008, so I suppose there's no figuring out except the buying of new one or if my prior video still have a warranty how can I explain to service center that I'm right and video is defective? The case is video normally passes standard testing utilities like 3dMark, 3dMarkVantage, Furmark during at about 2 hours and ubfortunately draw distance problem is not detecting on its.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Aug 2, 2010)

so far from your post i cant see anything wrong with your 9800gt either its drivers or something, whats the rest of your specs to help u out


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2010)

safartrum said:


> hi guys!
> Have the same weird bug in my 9800gt 1gb in games like gta sa, gta4, COD4, COD6, Farcry2, Painkiller, etc., generically in most applications working with textures. It seems I digged out all the internet finding the problems like this, but there's no solution yet to fix that. This last as long as I've bought my videocard in december 2008, so I suppose there's no figuring out except the buying of new one or if my prior video still have a warranty how can I explain to service center that I'm right and video is defective? The case is video normally passes standard testing utilities like 3dMark, 3dMarkVantage, Furmark during at about 2 hours and ubfortunately draw distance problem is not detecting on its.



there is no draw distance problem. this is normal behaviour in those games.


if anyone wants to prove otherwise, please - take a screenshot or video of your 'old' system that 'worked perfectly' and compare it to the new one and prove the difference.

If no one can do this in the next few days i'll end up locking this thread, cause its causing poeople to come here thinking they have a serious problem, when they just have NORMAL behaviour in these games.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 2, 2010)

gnb said:


> But i have played the same games *before* and this *wasn't happening*, that is what is worrying me.


Would be better if you can show a screenshot of your before and after,,


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 2, 2010)

yeah this is normal behavior... tbh i didnt even notice it until it was pointed out.  Now i notice it all the friggin time.

I would also say that I never had these problems, but I think this is one of those things that you only notice when you play the game ALOT.  Farcry 2 does this like crazy and I never noticed it either.


----------

